# DIY Target - used A4 sized papers / phone books



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

What is the weight of that thing?

Paper is heavy!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Excellent I had seen it in other places being done! How well does it stop arrows?


----------



## Eldraad (Jan 7, 2009)

The Archery shop in my area's 20 yard indoor range uses a dual layer of telephone books on their wall. I don't know HOW many years that wall has been up but they are just collecting telephone books again (pallets and pallets) to replace the wall. With all of the people shooting there all of the time it has REALLY lasted well. I Believe that broadheads were not allowed though...lol.

I made a small target out of my works old McMaster catalogs...strap them tight and they work very well also. 

I give reden1024 full marks for making it look better than mine


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

I like your target , great idea and looks like it works very well.


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

Atchison said:


> What is the weight of that thing? Paper is heavy!!


yup... i think it's about 10 kilos or less. i just made a sturdy pedestal for them.



b0w_bender said:


> Excellent I had seen it in other places being done! How well does it stop arrows?


thank you. very well.... the first 2 shots i did was from 20 and 5 meters, arrows went through roughly about 3 inches. 



Eldraad said:


> The Archery shop in my area's 20 yard indoor range uses a dual layer of telephone books on their wall. I don't know HOW many years that wall has been up but they are just collecting telephone books again (pallets and pallets) to replace the wall. With all of the people shooting there all of the time it has REALLY lasted well. I Believe that broadheads were not allowed though...lol.


i bet it took a decade, hehe. i tried soliciting for old phone books myself from friends and from their workplaces too. it's a very very slow pace so i gave up, and thought about recycling the A4 papers in my office. yup... broadheads are a no-no on these type. might just bounce back, i don't know... still dangerous.



Eldraad said:


> I give reden1024 full marks for making it look better than mine


hehehe... hey, thanks!



runnerguy said:


> I like your target , great idea and looks like it works very well.


glad you did, thanks! yup... works very well (i like the sound it makes too), most of all... cheap!


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

What have you got wrapped around the outside to hold it all together?


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

King Country said:


> What have you got wrapped around the outside to hold it all together?


layers and layers of packing tape... compressing it on each round. if u notice the images, those are just decals i made out of sticker paper. top and bottom is made out of ring binder covers (or very hard cardboard).


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I really liked this pic on the side


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

same here. but i'd like her to be on my side.


----------



## Beretta1984 (Sep 12, 2006)

what kind of bow is that?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Beretta1984 said:


> what kind of bow is that?


it is an AR


----------



## TRL (Feb 27, 2008)

O wow she is holding a bow! Nice target.


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> it is an AR


uhm... pardon my ignorance. 'AR'?



TRL said:


> O wow she is holding a bow! Nice target.


thanks! yup... hot bow, hot babe.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

*Ar*

AR stands for Archery Research, a off shoot of PSE for a few years. Basically same as Diamond-BowTech, Reflex-Hoyt and Mission-Mathews. Just guessing but looks most likely to be an AR34.


----------



## aulim (May 10, 2006)

reden1024
We have an (american) archer shooting AR37 Blade in Cebu.

If you happen to pass by, you're welcome to shoot with us, Cebu Archery.


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

oh... my gear by the way... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=944494 



mgbarr71 said:


> AR stands for Archery Research, a off shoot of PSE for a few years. Basically same as Diamond-BowTech, Reflex-Hoyt and Mission-Mathews. Just guessing but looks most likely to be an AR34.


wow... i'm gonna research about that. thanks for the info! 



aulim said:


> reden1024
> We have an (american) archer shooting AR37 Blade in Cebu. If you happen to pass by, you're welcome to shoot with us, Cebu Archery.


oy kabayan... that's great! i really like to go there. when i have plans already, i will contact you beforehand. i appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Majerie (Jun 18, 2009)

*Great Target...*

Great looking target, do you know how it works with broadheads?


----------



## reden1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

Majerie said:


> Great looking target, do you know how it works with broadheads?


thanks! 

uh... nope, sorry. i don't think that would work on broadheads.


----------

